
Show HN: Mkd – Markdown editor with WebRTC peer-to-peer sharing - alexghr
https://github.com/alexghr/mkd
======
dawnbreez
Isn't the point of Markdown that it's self-documenting and editable in any
text editor? If I were to write an editor for Markdown (or, more likely, a
plugin for Vim or Emacs), I would focus on providing editing shortcuts and
autocompletion. WYSIWYG editing is more useful in standard HTML than it is in
Markdown.

~~~
alexghr
It is, but the point of the project wasn't to create yet-another-markdown-
editor, it was so I could play around with WebRTC and get two browsers talking
to each other directly. I used Markdown just so documents wouldn't be plain
text.

